# I'm starving!!!



## marcmmrc (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't know what is happens with me but I'm always starving, I eat a lot , for example 1 chicken breast, maybe two, green beans, rice and a shake at the same time and 10 minutes later I'm hungry again,so I need some suggestion about what can I eat between the meals that's not going to throw my diet off?


----------



## edgar15 (Aug 18, 2011)

marcmmrc said:


> I don't know what is happens with me but I'm always starving, I eat a lot , for example 1 chicken breast, maybe two, green beans, rice and a shake at the same time and 10 minutes later I'm hungry again,so I need some suggestion about what can I eat between the meals that's not going to throw my diet off?



Maybe you do not drink enough water..


----------



## marcmmrc (Aug 19, 2011)

edgar15 said:


> Maybe you do not drink enough water..




I don't think that's the problem, I carry a gallon of water with me wherever I go.


----------



## mc63s (Aug 22, 2011)

marcmmrc said:


> I don't think that's the problem, I carry a gallon of water with me wherever I go.



try with a big bowl of steamed broccoli , green beans , carrots to fill up with things low in calories.


----------

